# Mitee-Grip



## EmilioG (Nov 17, 2017)

MiteeBite Inc. is sending me some samples of MiteeGrip to evaluate.
It's a wax based material used to hold down parts for milling, surface grinding and more.
It sounds promising.  I have a few projects where the clamps may get in the way and MiteeGrip
just may be a good solution.  It will work to hold stop and location blocks for repeat set ups., milling thin parts, etc..
If it doesn't tear off, I will use it.


http://www.miteebite.com/products/mitee-grip/


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 17, 2017)

Interesting stuff


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 17, 2017)

Looking forward to a report/review.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 17, 2017)

Looks very interesting. Wish that had been available before I went to the time and big expense of making vacuum plates for holding the thin aluminum plates for my emblems.
I tried super glue, double sided tape, various clamps, etc. Nothing would consistently keep the plates flat and immobile enough. I'm a little concerned that this product will be affected by the machining heat as is super glue.


----------



## EmilioG (Nov 17, 2017)

Well, this was made for machining. MiteeBite has a good rep and I don't think they would tout a product for milling if the heat
caused a problem. It works on the principle of mechanical, chemical. Uses surface tension and is heat resistant. Made expressly for
milling and grinding flat, thin parts. Why would they sell something that doesn't work? We shall see how well.
It does state that for some parts, they should be lightly clamped.


----------



## kvt (Nov 17, 2017)

Reading it says to use coolant when milling,   Thus trying to keep the temp down.   It starts to melt as185 or something like that.   I would think it should work as long as cooled


----------



## EmilioG (Nov 17, 2017)

Well, I always use coolant. This MiTeeGrip wax can probably be used to keep parallels in place., small pieces, like a strip., along the outside edge.
I have some other plans for it besides milling.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 17, 2017)

I agree that MiteeBite has a good rep. I own and use some of their clamping products with great success.

I am only stating my experience with bonding type of clamping in my particular application. Ethyl cyanoacrylates (super glues) have a working temp range up to about 180 degrees F. MiteeBite seems to suggest that MiteeGrip changes from a liquid to a solid at about 186 degrees (and that is the cooling cycle - not a heating cycle). I really don't know if that means anything and I guess I should have said that I am curious about heat related failure rather than concerned by it. I too am sure they aren't trying to sell a product that will not work. But Loctite told me that Super Glue Professional would work too and it bit me in the a**. My particular application is probably a bit abnormal.

I also use flood coolant am not sure why I have had trouble with super glue and the like (the flood coolant and long milling times played a big part in the failure of double sided tapes). I suspect that my high speed spindle and small endmills (29,000 rpm, 0.010" endmills at 15 - 25 ipm) may still cause high localized heat. Maybe spreading my cutting out around the part would be better than working on one area at a time?

At any rate being 3/4 way through a 6 hour job when your clamping system fails is no fun, thus the vacuum plates. At least if the power goes out and the vacuum pump quits the mill quits too!


----------



## EmilioG (Nov 17, 2017)

I believe the wax fabric used surface tension and the heat helps to keep the wax soft enough to hold. I’m sure it’s not a cure all but useful in certain applications. I am milling some arbor removal wedges and mini toe clamps, so this wax may work with a small clamp holding one end.
How hot do your parts get when milling or drilling? I always thought it was the cutting tool that got hot?  Could it be the coolant that dissolved the super glue?


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 18, 2017)

Most supper glues will break down in water.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 18, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Most supper glues will break down in water.


Didn't know that. Maybe that is why I had trouble when using flood coolant and long milling times (5-6 hours)?


----------



## george wilson (Nov 30, 2017)

I just super glue some parts that can't be clamped. Take a block of metal,and clamp it up. Take a thin cut across it to assure it's parallel. Not oil at all! Super glue the parts down,make the cuts. Heat with a Mapp gas torch to release the part. Soak in acetone if needed to get glue off,but generally it just peels off while still warm enough.


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 31, 2017)

My work uses double sided tape to hold sheet down on to an aluminum fixture, works great.  You just need to use Nitto tape.  Its so strong that you need a scraper to seperate the sheet from the fixture.  Tim


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 31, 2017)

I've used CA glue to hold down small parts, though not often. Never had any trouble but you do have to make sure that both surfaces are absolutely clean to get a proper bond and adequate holding strength.


----------

